

Why Gogle's Chrome OS Sucks - MDMStudios
http://mdmstudios.wordpress.com/2011/03/02/operating-system-developers-my-computer-is-not-a-browser/

======
anigbrowl
Are you actually running ChromeOS, or are you just saying why you don't feel
like it? Because while it's browser-oriented, it's not anti-local. That's just
had a lower priority, but there's still native client development and an SDK
toolchain specifically for that purpose:
[http://blog.chromium.org/2011/02/native-client-getting-
ready...](http://blog.chromium.org/2011/02/native-client-getting-ready-for-
takeoff.html)

------
yaks_hairbrush
A well articulated explanation of why I'm not so enthused about doing
everything through a browser's interface to the internet.

